# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Toundra, née en 2019.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 

N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : TOUNDRA 

RACE :  COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 2019

POIDS : 

POINT SANTÉ : 

SON ORIGINE : SAUVÉE DE LA FOURRIÈRE MOUROIR DE MIHAILESTI LE 17 JANVIER 2020

SON COMPORTEMENT :SOCIABLE

FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 270.00 EUROS

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.

* Pour les chiots de  moins de 7 mois, la stérilisation est à la charge de l'adoptante et ils  sont placés sous contrat "Famille d'accueil jusqu'à stérilisation"


ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de  son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24* 
*Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org*


*Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil :** 06.29.90.26.68- 07.89.21.54.48*
*Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org*


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toundra est adoptée et arrivera le 26/02 en France  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toundra arrivera en France le 13 Juin   :Pom pom girl:

----------

